

Tiny Data, Approximate Bayesian Computation and the Unpaired Socks of Karl Broman - gwern
http://www.sumsar.net/blog/2014/10/tiny-data-and-the-socks-of-karl-broman/

======
nl
Clearly not a fan of theathletic socks. They would confound this model (and
many people!). Eg: [http://www.theathleticcommunity.com/shop/la-cubiste-socks-
vi...](http://www.theathleticcommunity.com/shop/la-cubiste-socks-vive-la-
tarte)

